# Spokes for WH7850 -24cc wheels



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm looking at getting the Shimano WH7850 -24cc but have heard that replacement spokes are very hard to get.

Does anyone have any suggestions of where these can be bought?

(this is also posted on the wheels forum)


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

Any Shimano dealer can order the spokes. My LBS says that they'll be stocking the most popular spokes from Shimano in 2011.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Spokes will have to be ordered from Shimano via your LBS. Just be aware, that right now, things are either low in stock or on B/O.

I ordered some replacement spokes for a couple of different Shimano wheel sets. Several of them are on back order till mid-November.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

The scarcity probably has something to do with Shimano spec-ing special Swiss steel for the spokes on those 7850 16/20 wheels.


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

I got some spare spokes for the 7850 CL24 wheels. Had a crash, ruined the rim and half the spokes, but some survived. PM me


----------

